# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  S.ο.s !!! χάθηκαν κοκατιλάκια

## lilith

μολις πριν 10 μιν χαθήκανε τα 2 κοκατιλάκια μου γκρι χρώματος και έχω σκάσει από τη στενοχώρια μου!!!!
είναι αθήνα περιοχή μεταξουργείο αμα δείτε κάτι σας θερμοπαρακαλώ στειλετε ενα π.μ ή μαιλ στο vamp.aslilith@yahoo.gr

----------


## zack27

Πολυ λυπαμαι!!!!
βγηκες να ψαξεις να ρωτησεις????
βαλε καμια αφισα αν μπορεις και ασε το κουβι εξω μηπως γυρισουν!!!

ειχαν κομμενα φτερα???

----------


## vikitaspaw

Κριμα ρε γαμωτο...αμαν πως εφυγαν ετσι κ τα 2? μακαρι να τα βρεις τα μωρακια σου...

----------


## lilith

μακάρι...αλλά δεν ελπίζω...ποιος χαζός είναι να τα δώσει..
φοβάμαι έτσι χαζα που είναι μην τα εφαγε κ καμια γατα..βγηκα εψαξα...εβαλα αφισες..τιποτα..δεν ελπιζω...οχι δεν τους ειχα κοψει τα φτερα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> μακάρι...αλλά δεν ελπίζω...ποιος χαζός είναι να τα δώσει..
> φοβάμαι έτσι χαζα που είναι μην τα εφαγε κ καμια γατα..βγηκα εψαξα...εβαλα αφισες..τιποτα..δεν ελπιζω...οχι δεν τους ειχα κοψει τα φτερα


Και εγώ τα ίδια έλεγα όταν έχασα τον Πάρη αλλά τον βρήκα δεν είχε  απομακρυνθεί αλλά είχε καθίσει κάπου τρομαγμένος και με περίμενε.

----------


## lilith

μακαρι..έβαλα αφισες στην γειτονια
αλλα δε νομιζω...πρωτα δεν θα τα δωσουν ευκολα
δευτερο ειναι χαζοπουλια κ δε ξερω ποσοθα επιβιωσουν εξω...3ο ειναι πυκνοκατοικοιμενα εδω πηγα γυρω στη γειτονια στους δρομους μπορει να ειναι οπουδηποτε..δεν ξερω...δεν ελπιζω... :sad:

----------


## zack27

μη χανεις τις ελπιδες σου!!!

μπορει να ειναι δυσκολα αλλα μη το βαζεις κατω!!!

μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μην τα λες χαζοπουλια

----------


## mark

> Μην τα λες χαζοπουλια


Συμφωνώ. Το ζώο δεν φταίει ποτέ, αυτό έχει μια προκαθορισμένη συμπεριφορά, από κει και πέρα εξαρτάται από εμάς (και μιλάω από προσωπική εμπειρία, γιατί μου έχει τύχει κι εμένα). Δεν στο λέω για να γεμίσεις ενοχές, απλά κάνε ό,τι μπορείς και μη χάνεις τις ελπίδες σου..

----------


## lilith

το χαζοπουλια το λεω χαιδευτικα ειναι το χαιδευτικο μας αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι τα αγαπουσα λιγοτερο μακαρι να ειναι καλα εστω κ σε αλλο σπιτι..μπα...οποιοι τα βρηκαν τα κρατησαν...

----------


## Marilenaki

μην είσαι τόσο αρνητικος!! πολλά παιδιά από εδώ χάσανε τα πουλιά τους και τα βρήκανε. ακόμα και σε άλλα σπίτια που είχανε παει και τα ακουγανε απο κατω να σφυράνε μιλόντας με αυτούς που τα πιάσανε τους τα έδωσαν πίσω! Ψαχνε όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς, αν ακούς τις φωνουλες τους προσπαθησε να δεις απο που έρχονται.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Σου εύχομαι να τα βρεις!
'Εχω χάσει... αρκετούς παπαγάλους και ξέρω πολύ καλά τι σημαίνει..........

----------


## lilith

αυτό κάνω...προσπαθω να ακούσω φωνές...θα γινω σαν την ζαν ντ'αρκ..μακαρι...εβαλα κ αφισες κανεις δεν τηλεφωνησε ομως..

----------


## mpapad

μην απελπίζεσαι!!!  σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να τα βρεις!!!

----------


## zemix

κοίτα και ψηλά, σε κανένα δέντρο ή άν έχετε τίποτα δέντρα με φρούτα εκεί κοντά...ποτέ δεν ξέρεις

----------

